# Which Big Als has the best plants??



## cb1021 (Sep 21, 2009)

Hey guys,

I'm looking for FW plants. I dropped by Vaughan location the other day for the first time, ended up picking up 7 species. Really nice condition plants (not sure if new shipment or not). They also had plants that I've never seen in other locations. Their Tropica 1-2 grow selection is fresh too (it makes a difference, these don't have a very long shelf life). That said, I exhausted my selection there, bought everything I wanted. 

But I want to take advantage of BA's 25% off plants promo this week. So the question is: which other location has good selection of plants? BA Scar = already checked - nothing good.


----------



## terryd (Oct 26, 2014)

Mississauga store on dundas


----------



## aquatic_expressions (Mar 17, 2006)

Scarborough has the healthiest and best selection of plants.


----------



## flagtail (Jun 2, 2011)

Grabbed some nice Anubia 10" piece and nice bunch of Rotala Indica for $13 tax in at Big Als Brampton.....

25% off also


----------



## Bullet (Apr 19, 2014)

Menagerie Pet Store Parliament Street Toronto


----------



## terryd (Oct 26, 2014)

you can try jimmyjam


----------



## cb1021 (Sep 21, 2009)

Oi! What a variety of responses!


----------



## Bullet (Apr 19, 2014)

terryd said:


> you can try jimmyjam


Agree ! +1


----------

